# [THEMES] Magnifique



## Sicilianto (12 Septembre 2009)

*[THEMES] Magnifique*

Bonsoir à tous, 

J'ouvre ce sujet afin de vous poser une question concernant l'installation de thèmes avec Magnifique. Je possède depuis quelque peu un macbook pro, et je voudrai en changer l'apparence générale. Pour ce faire, j'ai téléchargé quelques thèmes, ainsi que le logiciel Magnifique. 

Malheureusement, même après avoir cliqué sur "Apply Theme", rien ne se passe au niveau de l'apparence de mon Mac. Pourtant, le logiciel me dit bien que le thème actuellement installé est celui que je désire. C'est à n'y rien comprendre .. 

Est ce que le fait que j'ai modifié uniquement les icones ( Finder, Corbeille etc ) avant l'installation du thème peut être l'explication au non fonctionnement du programme ? 

Merci de m'aider 

PS : Je viens de remarquer que lors de la demande d'application d'un thème, 
je n'ai qu'une option de possible sur 3. Je peux uniquement cocher "Apply system ( window ) theme". 
Par contre, impossible de cocher "Apply dock thème" et " Apply custom mods " ..


----------



## Smaxintosh (12 Septembre 2009)

Ca peut dépendre du thème, ca peut etre aussi parce que tu as une version de Magnifique qui bug avec snow leopard (je ne sais as s'ils ont deja sortis la version snow leo d'ailleurs) ...

Bref; quel OS ? Quelle version de Magnifique ?


----------



## Deleted member 91503 (13 Septembre 2009)

Il ne faut pas utiliser Magnifique avec Snow Leopard.
Si tu es sous Leopard as tu decoché l'option de transparence?


----------



## skuulls (30 Novembre 2009)

Bonjour

j'ai magnifique, j'ai snow leopard et le souci c'est que après avoir installé un thème ma barre de menu a en partie disparue et les appli de mon dock ne répondais plus. donc redémarrage. et la même problème pas moyen d'ouvrir finder ni quoi que ce soit alors je suis franchement désespéré (heureusement qu'il y a l'IMAC familiale pour essayer de trouver une solution). frontrow et le dashboard marche mais pas le reste.


----------



## alloja (30 Novembre 2009)

skuulls a dit:


> Bonjour
> 
> j'ai magnifique, j'ai snow leopard et le souci c'est que après avoir installé un thème ma barre de menu a en partie disparue et les appli de mon dock ne répondais plus. donc redémarrage. et la même problème pas moyen d'ouvrir finder ni quoi que ce soit alors je suis franchement désespéré (heureusement qu'il y a l'IMAC familiale pour essayer de trouver une solution). frontrow et le dashboard marche mais pas le reste.


Salut skuulls,

Tout d'abord bienvenue sur le forum.
Magnifique n'est pas compatible avec Snow Leopard, pour le moment.
Le seul moyen de "thémer" son Snow Leopard est d'utiliser Themepark: http://www.geekspiff.com/software/themepark/

A bientôt,
alloja


----------



## UTM-ViNcE (30 Novembre 2009)

une fois themepark télécharger on va pouvoir appliquer des themes (préalablement télécharger) ou changer manuellement tout snow leopard ?


----------



## alloja (30 Novembre 2009)

Bonsoir à tous,

Personnellement, je n'utilise pas Themepark. Je ne sais pas comment il fonctionne.
C'est parce que je vois qu'on le recommande un peu partout dans "Customisation" que je te l'ai conseillé.

A bientôt,
alloja


----------



## Anonyme (1 Décembre 2009)

UTM-ViNcE a dit:


> une fois themepark télécharger on va pouvoir appliquer des themes (préalablement télécharger) ou changer manuellement tout snow leopard ?



Ça dépend des thèmes malheureusement (et il y en a peu).


----------



## UTM-ViNcE (1 Décembre 2009)

ok alors faut pour le moment tout changer "manuellement" merci C0rentin


----------



## latino973 (4 Janvier 2011)

Bonjour,
Il y a t'il d'autres thèmes compatible avec SnowLeopar 10.6.5, merci d'avance pour vos retours


----------



## wath68 (4 Janvier 2011)

Regarde déjà ici : http://browse.deviantart.com/customization/skins/macutilities/macutilities/misc/
Par contre, aucune idée de comment les installer ... avec ThemePark sans doute


----------

